# whats your real name



## 1234turtles (Jun 13, 2011)

my real name is Quinton


----------



## Shromz (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine is Dimitri


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

That's confidential.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 13, 2011)

Phil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Btw, that guy in your sig+avatar.....He's Zero from Grand Chase, an AP character, am I correct? If you play the game, you mind sending my your username? It'd be great to have a fellow temper who plays the same game as I do xD


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bamidele (pronounced Bomb-a-deli)

Im originally from Nigeria


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2011)

Spartacus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Join the GBAtemp Facebook group, there's a list of users and their real names there maintained by Iggloovortex.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 13, 2011)

Greg


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sergio ~_^


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Spartacus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I asked to join said group. Now, I wait.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

Isaiah. Like the prophet. Makes it easy to note that I'm Christian.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't take too long I don't think.  I'm not an admin on there or I'd sort it for you now.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Shantez


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jun 13, 2011)

My real name is Alejandro,but I like Alex for short.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I asked to join said group. Now, I wait.



I only saw two requests, so you may have either been added already or just got added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My real name... Is PeeGee Chu >_>


----------



## Sterling (Jun 13, 2011)

Sterling. Both in name, and intentions.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got me.

Oh yeah, my name is Ethan.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 13, 2011)

Elesia - quick history, parents debated over calling me Elena or Lisa. The rest is history. Ha.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 13, 2011)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Elesia - quick history, parents debated over calling me Elena or Lisa. The rest is history. Ha.


Wow, I haven't seen you for awhile. xD


----------



## Zorua (Jun 13, 2011)

Deeshan.
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my name.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Ugh...fine.  It's no real secret anyway.

My name's William, and so far I'm the only black William I know.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 13, 2011)

Alithecia (Ah - lee - theth - see -ah)

1 Greek parent, 1 Spanish parent. Most of my classmates would stumble upon it, so they'd call me Alyssa or Ali, and I can't say I'm too fond of the former, as it uses a different sound completely.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tim.... seriously xD Such a boring name.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well according to numerous, "meaning of your name sites", i can tell you my real name means "Ruler of the Gods". That's all i'm letting you know...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Well according to numerous, "meaning of your name sites", i can tell you my real name means "Ruler of the Gods". That's all i'm letting you know...



Uh...Devaraja?

Was my 10 seconds of Googling well met?

How about Suresha?


----------



## blueshockz (Jun 13, 2011)

Er. Yes just E-R. how cool is taht?
It doesn't mean Emergency Room or Endoplasmic Reticulum. But I got it from the first letter of my dad and moms name.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol close, well since i'm gonna sleep i'll tell you.

It's "Devraj"

I don't use that name too often only when the situation needs me to. My family and friends call me, Dave.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 13, 2011)

Anshul.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome name.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 13, 2011)

The first 3 letters of my name is my username ... 

im sure one or two people here have figured out what it is; it's of arab origin, mainly Lebanese / or Syrian, i have come across people with my name in other arab countries as well as a matter of fact, but rarely do i often see it anyway.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 13, 2011)

Stanley Opar - 

Certified Time traveler and official Earth Saver!

Resume - saved the world from being sucked up into non existance from a time machine matrix that was corrupted by a computer virus from an evil corporation.

Went through the Stone Age all the way to World War III.

Fought my way through time. Before earth became "history"

*click on my name and view my profile picture to see what i'm talking about!*

- Stanley is hiding is employers real name secret due to unforeseen circumstances xD

if you watched all his youtube videos...you will know his true identity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*hint about which video* - if you don't watch all my youtube videos, I will give you a boot to the head!


----------



## Sop (Jun 13, 2011)

WingLang Zee


Spoiler



Daniel


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 13, 2011)

Vann.

There's very few people who actually have a double-N "van". Yet for some reason, they wanted mine to be unique and stuff. I actually quite like my name.

Well, it's actually Vann Emmanuel. Emmanuel is there since it means "Loved by God" and because my birthday is on the day of Virgin Mary's conception, although it's ironic since I don't believe in him.


----------



## tlyee61 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tommy

'Nuff Said


----------



## linuxGuru (Jun 13, 2011)

Mike


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 13, 2011)

My real first name is Eric


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 13, 2011)

John is my name!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick R.

Just requested to join the gbatemp facebook group, hopefully they let me in.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

ugh.... 

no surprises here... exactly the same as my username. Narayan.



Spoiler



Narayana is a Sanskrit name, and there are several possible meanings. The most probable interpretation of this name is "son of man," or "son of Primal man," since that is the translation given by Sanskrit dictionaries. The root word nara refers to "man", although it may also be interpreted as "water." The association with water refers to the god Narayana, who was said to be omniscient and infinite as the ocean.

Variations on the meaning of Narayana include "path of man," "eternal man" and "the abode of beings." The numerous meanings can be attributed to the ambiguous interpretations of the two parts of the name, nara and ayana. This is a complicated name, with many shades of meaning.

In Hindu tradition, Narayana is another name of the important god Vishnu. Chanting the name Narayana is said to destroy evil and uplift the fallen.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Jun 13, 2011)

Yyzzy


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 13, 2011)

My real name is Syazwan, most of you never heard my name before, i think


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> ugh....
> 
> no surprises here... exactly the same as my username. Narayan.
> 
> ...


I thought you were female, yet I see quite a lot of "man" in there.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Paarish which is a variant of the christian name Parrish. The reason why it's spelt different is to compensate to how it's spelt in Gujarati. I'm sure if it was originally spelt in English or if I was born Christian I would be called Parrish


----------



## Saken (Jun 13, 2011)

Xehanort


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> Xehanort


your parents must love you


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> I thought you were female, yet I see quite a lot of "man" in there.


why do people see me as a girl?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh when I first saw you I thought you were a girl


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2011)

Really, just try to guess my name.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Really, just try to guess my name.


andrew?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly close for a first guess.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Surprisingly close for a first guess.



It wouldn't surprise me if it was actually Chaz.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 13, 2011)

Aleksandr. My mom's russian and my dad's finnish.. Also named after my grandfather..

In school I go by Lightning tho.


----------



## SuperTrever (Jun 13, 2011)

Trever!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mines Benjamin. Fairly popular in Australia.


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess you don't see a lot of Dutchies who are called Kyle...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Differing on where you look or who you talk to. I have two first names, Lynn or Nolan.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Drew, then??? LOL


PS
I'd post my name, but my stalker's in here somewhere...


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine is André, im from portugal, we can see some André's here


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am Josh


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

Just _Waflix_


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where?


----------



## wasim (Jun 13, 2011)

my names wasim itself 



Spoiler



Mohammed Wasim



@narayan

i was wondering about your name when i first saw it
cuz i had to study about it in malayalam (its similar to sanskrit.....sort of ) class


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 13, 2011)

Lube.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 13, 2011)

Aleksandra Krof Mikal


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 13, 2011)

Guess I'll share my name it's dainiel William court the 3rd seriously but I go by danny cuz people were dumb fucks and confused my name with the female version


----------



## Kiekoes (Jun 13, 2011)

My name is Bas.


----------



## cobleman (Jun 13, 2011)

UruswamibuggatherestofyouimalrightthanksjackG


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 13, 2011)

Let's just say I was named after da Vinci...

Just don't tell mah stalker, k???


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

alejon


----------



## Langin (Jun 13, 2011)

Langin lol

For those who love to stalk people:



Spoiler



Alex(ander) Robert Jansen

I want to be called Alex not Alexander


----------



## klim28 (Jun 13, 2011)

Jan Carlos


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 13, 2011)

amine


----------



## tagzard (Jun 13, 2011)

My name is Tagziderous. Just Kidding. It's actually Jose Antonio Lopez but everyone calls me *JT* for short.


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2011)

I have no name


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 13, 2011)

OKAY OKAY...I'm Dan


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2011)

Inigo Montoya


----------



## Nick Nack (Jun 13, 2011)

Nick


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 13, 2011)

Layle


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2011)

Nabil Dirar. Or is it


----------



## ars25 (Jun 13, 2011)

my name is 



Spoiler



Anthony Gabriel Avalos


----------



## Matthew (Jun 13, 2011)

Ill give you three guesses to what my first name is


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Ill give you three guesses to what my first name is


Matthew?
BtW i'm Uttam


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Ill give you three guesses to what my first name is


ronald?


----------



## Ace (Jun 13, 2011)

My name is Simon.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 13, 2011)

Pleased to meet you.

Hope you guess my name.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Pleased to meet you.
> 
> Hope you guess my name.


I guess it is Vulpes"fox"Abnocto


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

@Vulpes no clues? 
simon?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 13, 2011)

It starts with J


It's in the Facebook group anyway




			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Pleased to meet you.
> 
> Hope you guess my name.


Katherine. Definitely Katherine.


----------



## satopunch89 (Jun 13, 2011)

coldsteel the hedgehog


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 13, 2011)

Flora


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Pleased to meet you.
> 
> Hope you guess my name.
> 
> ...



Now there's a pretty name >_>


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You.


----------



## nasune (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm usually called Jasper, but the meaning of my real name is God's Peace


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 13, 2011)

Jesus, but my friends call me Neil


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2011)

Erm, kinda disappointing, but my real name is Toni.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 13, 2011)

3 letters... R at first, I come at last, and U are in the middle xD

Yay! xD You guess it! Rui! (I'm male btw... In japonese it's a female name --' found out last week 
-------.----------'''''''')


----------



## T-hug (Jun 13, 2011)

Tom but my friends call me Thug ;D
No really my friends call me Kane because they say I look like the guy from wrestling, The Undertaker guy was awesomer though imo!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Tom but my friends call me Thug ;D
> No really my friends call me Kane because they say I look like the guy from wrestling, The Undertaker guy was awesomer though imo!




He was once called Kane the Undertaker, IIRC...


----------



## Langin (Jun 13, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Erm, kinda disappointing, but my real name is Toni.



NOOOOOOO you've destroyed my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Nah its okay


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 13, 2011)

Piet. Now you guys can try to relate that to my nickname.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 13, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Erm, kinda disappointing, but my real name is Toni.


TONI!!!!! Do you have a facebook yet damnit?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 13, 2011)

Anthony, an easy name to forget.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Jun 13, 2011)

My real names amber which i may of mentioned before


----------



## impizkit (Jun 13, 2011)

Im Lucian.


----------



## .Chris (Jun 13, 2011)

Robot.

EDIT: A.K.A: I'm not telling.


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 13, 2011)

I feel like we're all trying to come up with a better name than anyone else.

Andrew.


----------



## pistone (Jun 13, 2011)

Andi


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 13, 2011)

My 'real' name is Tom Dexter Wakeford, but I never use it. I hate my first name for being boring, my last name for being associated with drunken retards, and my middle name for being a complete fucking joke. So anyone who knows me personally refers to me as Blaze. My friends only ever use my real name is they're trying to piss me off. Even my work colleagues, my boss included, refer to me as Blaze. I'm seriously considering making the change official and legally changing my name.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 13, 2011)

angel gutierrez


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2011)

Goten said:
			
		

> 3 letters... R at first, I come at last, and U are in the middle xD
> 
> Yay! xD You guess it! Rui! (I'm male btw... In japonese it's a female name --' found out last week
> -------.----------'''''''')



Tell me about it. It felt so weird while playing Pokémon Colosseum...


----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine is Gabriel.
Yep, that's a boring and common name here in Brazil.


----------



## axioanic (Jun 13, 2011)

Felipe :3
but with a hard 'e' at the end because I'm Brazilian


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine is Nguyen


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 14, 2011)

I really don't know. Legally it's Jace but no one calls me that.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2011)

my first name is Alex, but everyone calls me Diesel (my surname)

I got my username as a mix of my real name


----------



## MrDiesel (Jun 14, 2011)

adamshinoda said:
			
		

> Mine is Nguyen
> I know someone who's name is Nguyen
> 
> 
> ...


Cool surname 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My name is Dean. I actually don't know how I came up with the username MrDiesel, I'm in need of a new username 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In games like CoD or BF, I usually call myself d0ggy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Pleased to meet you.
> 
> Hope you guess my name.



But what's puzzling me is the nature of your game.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 14, 2011)

My first name is Matt.  Legally Matthew, but everyone just says Matt.  I don't know any Matts who actually get called Matthew.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 14, 2011)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> adamshinoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm I wonder if I met you before


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 14, 2011)

adamshinoda said:
			
		

> MrDiesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isn't Nguyen one of the most common names in the world? (in certain, countries at least)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> adamshinoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I read something somewhere that said nearly half the Vietnamese have the name Nguyen...

Dunno if it's true


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol im adam pretty common I KNOW I KNOW (atleast in ireland it is, i know five adams in my school LOL and theyre just the ones i know!)


----------



## MrDiesel (Jun 14, 2011)

adamshinoda said:
			
		

> hmm I wonder if I met you before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, don't think so. In Asia (Vietnamese name) maybe.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 14, 2011)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> adamshinoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope I'm Vietnamese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nguyen is the most common surname in Vietnam. I don't know if it's used in any other country in the world.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2011)

I think in the world it's Mohammed, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 15, 2011)

John Smith.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2011)

Take a wild guess.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 15, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I think in the world it's Mohammed, correct me if I'm wrong.



Probably, since it can be a first or a last name. Orin the case of one kid I knew in my early years of secondary school, both. His name was Mohammad Mohammad, I swear. I just called him Mo, but the idiot kids called him Eminem. Or if they wanted to be really offensive, Peanut Eminem. I felt sorry for him. He was a good kid. Always up for a laugh. And yet he got the piss taken out of him because of his name.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 16, 2011)

very simple for me Bob. My son is going to have the same name so I will be Sr soon enough! only 5 weeks left.


----------



## Presto99 (Jun 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like "Mario Mario"! haha. That's actually kinda cool, I think. My real name is Preston...pretty similar to my user name lol.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm actually a girl. My name is Veronica. Another World is my boyfriend.






Spoiler



or am I? IS IT? ARE WE? OMG





Spoiler






Spoiler



TROLLIN'




My name is Corey, though, seriously. And no we are not dating.


----------



## Devin (Jun 16, 2011)

Mine is Devin.

Fudge's name is Samuel.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 16, 2011)

Mine is Daniel


----------



## bashscrazy (Jun 16, 2011)

My name is Bashir.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 16, 2011)

According to my mail, my real first name is Mister.


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jun 16, 2011)

Veselin. My friends call me Vesko (hence my name).


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ty.  Not a nickname either.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 16, 2011)

Selim873 said:
			
		

> Ty.  Not a nickname either.


Is it pronounced "tie"?


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy Noël Jans


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Selim873 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2011)

Bryan Lee Ming Xuan.. my buddys call me Bry


----------



## CCNaru (Jun 17, 2011)

Eric


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 17, 2011)

Jane Doe.

Zachary Wright


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 17, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> John Smith.


I see what you did there.


Spoiler



... Or did you?


----------



## thaddius (Jun 17, 2011)

Thaddeus. But you ladies can call me Dr. Awesome.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 17, 2011)

Ashley. It's pretty original, I know.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 17, 2011)

Albert.


----------



## Icealote (Jun 17, 2011)

William.


----------



## ilman (Jun 17, 2011)

Iliya and I'm a boy.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 17, 2011)

Nick. Nicknames include Nikarus and Vanilla Thunder. Still not sure how I got that last one.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 17, 2011)

Kal-El


----------



## machomuu (Jun 18, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Ashley. It's pretty original, I know.


Rule 30.  RULE 30!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 18, 2011)

Area 51.


----------

